# année sur année



## giuseppegg

Bonsoir, quel est à votre avis la valeur de ce complément? (que je ne me rappelle d'avoir jamais trouvé ailleurs?

"Le vieux Corentin, ..., venu depuis qu’il avait quinze ans *année sur année* des forêts de la Marche, ..., avait peut-être de ces qualités, beauté, finesse de l’esprit ou noblesse du cœur, ..."

Est-ce que cela peut indiquer "quinze ans pile"?
ou bien: qu'il est issu des bois à plusieurs moments? (tous les ans?)
merci G


----------



## Reynald

Bonsoir,

Je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais lu ou entendu cette expression. Je la comprends comme une variation sur _coup sur coup_ (= à la suite). Donc, il était venu _année après année_, c'est-à-dire chaque année depuis qu'il avait quinze ans.

Sans certitude et en attendant d'autres avis.


----------



## giuseppegg

oh, mon Dieu... c'est précisement ce que je redoutais ... merci Reynald G


----------



## lamy08

@giuseppegg : Je confirme ce que dit Reynald.
J'ajoute que cette expression me semble être la traduction littérale du néerlandais ''jaar op jaar''.
Par ailleurs la place de ce complément dans la phrase n'est pas bonne non plus, du moins parce qu'il n'est pas entre virgules.Je l'aurais mis après 'venu'.


----------



## Onalie

Lamy08 je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ton analyse pour la place de "année sur année". Dans le langage actuel cela conviendrait beaucoup mieux (bien que plus personne ne dit "année sur année" mais plutôt "chaque année"). Cependant, ça ne me choque pas particulièrement et fait plutôt écho à une écriture vieillie que l'on peut retrouver dans des romans du XIX° siècle.
On retrouve la même construction dans "il raconte bêtises sur bêtises" qui sous-entend en enchaînement, si cet exemple vous parle plus!


----------



## plantin

Oui, je suis d'accord avec cette interprétation, confirmée par ces quelques lignes juste au-dessus de votre passage, qui auraient pu vous alerter (on parle de ces Limousins comme Corentin qui se font embaucher comme maçons par Richelieu pour construire des digues à La Rochelle:
"...depuis donc qu'après cette affaire de La Rochelle les Limousins eurent pris quelque chose comme le goût de la maçonnerie,* l'habitude en tout cas d'être nègres ailleurs qu'en Limousin dix mois sur douze...*"
Cela signifie qu'ils vont travailler hors de leur région dix mois sur douze, et qu'ils y reviennent deux mois, ce rythme se répétant pour Corentin depuis ses quinze ans.
Mais pourquoi le _redoutiez_-vous ?


----------



## giuseppegg

j'ai perdu le fil; je suis content d'apprendre que l'expression evoque un tournure vieillie et littéraire (je cragnais avoir oublié mon pauvre français). Je continue à ne pas bien saisir le sens: il vient là des bois à chaque année? / au fil des années? 

merci à tous G


----------



## Onalie

Il me semble que cela signifie : "Le vieux Corentin, ..., venu chaque année depuis qu’il avait quinze ans des forêts de la Marche, ..., avait peut-être de ces qualités, beauté, finesse de l’esprit ou noblesse du cœur, ..."
Donc tous les ans il vient en passant par les "forêts de la Marche".

J'espère que cela répond convenablement à votre question


----------



## nicduf

Peut-on considérer que "année sur année" est l'équivalent de" année après année" ?


----------



## Onalie

Je pense que ça serait effectivement synonyme je n'y avais pas du tout pensé


----------



## giuseppegg

merci à tous infiniment, G


----------



## k@t

Indiqué par Reynald ci-dessus  :



Reynald said:


> Donc, il était venu _année après année_,



Confirmé, notamment, par le Tlfi :


> *2.* [Marque la répétition rapide, *l'enchaînement*; type _faire bêtise sur bêtise_] _On va faire flambée sur flambée. Au matin, je veux qu'il y ait ici dedans un tas de cendres, de quoi remplir une brouette_ (Bernanos, _Mouchette_, 1937, p. 1282).
> 
> SUR : Définition de SUR


(Graissé par moi.)

Un exemple avec *jour *et _*heure *_:


> au terme de la vie, jour sur jour, heure sur heure...
> Arthur - Journal d'un inconnu



Et un autre avec *semaine *et _*mois *_:


> Semaines sur semaines, mois sur mois.
> Le Chasseur de la nuit


----------



## lamy08

k@t said:


> Et un autre avec *semaine *et _*mois *_:



Ce n'est pas parce que certains l'emploient qu'ils écrivent sans faute (les samedis soir*s*/les lundis matin*s*/ semaine*s *sur semaine*s *).
Du coup, ils se discréditent.


----------



## giuseppegg

je n'ai pas compris le dernier commentaire, G (et encore merci à tous)


----------



## lamy08

Je veux dire que, quand un auteur fait des fautes, (celles que j'ai signalées entre parenthèses), ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il emploie aussi cette expression ''année sur année'' que je n'avais jamais entendue auparavant et qui ne me semble pas du bon français. Ou inversement. 
Tout ça pour dire que ce n'est pas à son honneur. 
Du moins, c'est mon avis.


----------



## giuseppegg

ah, je comprends maintenant; pourtant, cet auteur (Michon) est apprecié comme un auteur dans lequel le style est très soigné (?) G


----------



## k@t

lamy08 said:


> ''année sur année'' que je n'avais jamais entendue auparavant et qui ne me semble pas du bon français.


*année sur année* est suranné, sans doute, mais correct.



lamy08 said:


> quand un auteur fait des fautes


Comme quoi, même les goncourés peuvent faire des erreurs ! 
Quoique sont-ce bien des erreurs ?

Sur *matin / soir* voir ici combien les grammairiens ne s’entendent pas.
Voici un extrait :


> Mais voilà que Hanse, dans son _Nouveau Dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne_, vient semer le trouble : « _Tous les lundis soir_ *ou tous les lundis soirs* » (à l'entrée « soir »)


(Graissé par moi.)

Quant à *jour(s) après jour(s)*, on peut aussi bien comprendre un jour succédant à l’autre que les jours succédant aux autres, même si la première interprétation est a plus courante.


----------



## giuseppegg

si j'ai bien compris Michon est aux antipodes des goncourisables. Là, donc, je me demande: y-a-t il une volonté de reproduire un rytme, ou de faire un calembour? Faudra-t-il que je mette en valeur ce registre de la langue? (désuet? très littéraire? vieilli?) G (et encore merci à toutes et à tous)


----------



## k@t

Il s'agit d'un extrait des _*Onze *_?
Si c'est le cas, j'aurais tendance à supposer que Michon opte pour cette formulation désuète pour coller à l'époque.
Simple hypothèse qui n'exclut pas le rythme ; en revanche concernant le calembour, j'ai un doute, mais comme je n'ai pas lu le livre et ne suis pas allé voir d'extraits, je ne saurais être affirmative.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai compris la même chose que Reynald et nicduf : _ année après année / une année après l'autre.   _
Plutôt que de les enchaîner, on les empile_, _comme on empile livre sur livre._ _

Les expressions vieillissent moins vite de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. Je suis à peu près certaine de l'avoir entendu, ou lu dans des livres assez récents.
Tout comme  « semaine sur semaine », « jour sur jour », « heure sur heure ».

Autres exemples copiés au hasard :





> « Vois-tu, j'étais resté sans but tout un hiver laissant venir et couler les jours à leur guise, s'ajouter semaine sur semaine, mois sur mois [...] »
> - Le désir de vengeance s'accroît ainsi, jour sur jour, heure sur heure, minute sur minute, seconde sur seconde.
> - Semaine sur semaine, jour sur jour, heure sur heure, il jouait, dans le fol espoir de réparer ses pertes.
> - Car ils se déroulent semaine sur semaine, mois sur mois, année sur année, et saison sur saison, comme nous le voyons par le mouvement du soleil et de la lune, du printemps, de l’été et ainsi de suite.


 Je n'ose pas mettre les équivalents sur ce forum Français, mais on fait aussi une distinction en anglais entre _année sur année_/_année après année. _
Ce n'est pas le cas ici, mais on l'entend parfois dans le même sens que « _d'une année sur l'autre _» (_en glissement annuel_).


k@t said:


> *année sur année* est suranné, sans doute, mais correct.


 Si on le lit à voix haute, on dirait presque un jeu de mots.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Si on le lit à voix haute, on dirait presque un jeu de mots.


Vi, c'était fait exeuprès.


----------

